# Thomas Witherow



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

Thomas Witherow, Irish Presbyterian (May 29, 1824 -- January 25, 1890) was Professor of Church History at Magee College in Londonderry. He is the author of _Historical and Literary Memorials of Presbyterianism in Ireland 1623-1731_, _The Apostolic Church -- Which Is It?_, _The Form of the Christian Temple_, _Derry and Enniskillen_, _The Boyne and Aghrim_, and a 'primer' on the history of the Reformation, among other works. He served as moderator of the General Assembly in 1878.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2007)

Thomas Witherow


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2007)

Thomas Witherow, _Historical and literary memorials of Presbyterianism in Ireland, 1731 - 1800_


----------

